# Taken Prisoner



## V ANoMaLy V (Jun 21, 2011)

Imagine you were taken prisoner in the 40k universe; by which race would you (not) want to be taken prisoner by? And why?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Dark Eldar. They capture other living beings and torture them. Their sorrow and torment gives them power. They have been practiving the art of torture for thousands of years so i would assume they would be good at it.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Dark Eldar. They capture other living beings and torture them. Their sorrow and torment gives them power. They have been practiving the art of torture for thousands of years so i would assume they would be good at it.


Agreed or a slaanesh cult it would seem fun at first then I find out all the chicks have d#[email protected] and it goes down hill from there.

I would like to be taken prisioner by the Tau all I have to do is convince them that I want to join them.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The Tyranids?


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

At first I would go with the Dark Eldar as the worst, but on second thought being a captive of the Emperor's Children would be the worst of the worst. While the Dark Eldar enjoy torturing you with tools of pain, Emperor's Children would be ripping you a new asshole while doing the same... but on meth.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

You wouldn't want to be caputerd by any of them. 

Imperium- executed as a hertic or turned into a servitor. 
Chaos- used as salve labour or some horrible daemonic sacrifice/ritual. You also lose your soul.
Eldar- they never seem to take prisoners
Dark Eldar- horribly tortured for their amusement and you might end up as some monstrosity sown together by the haemonculi 
Necrons- have your lifeforce drained away. 
orks- slave labour
tau- forcibly indoctrinated into the greater good and sterilized, Possible sent to labour camps. Will alwasy be a lesser being of life. 
Tyranids- eaten


So it sucks all round. Though i think the worst would be Chaos. Depending on who captures you you may be tortured just as much as if you were captured by DE and you'll probably end up in a daemonic ritual and lose you soul to boot. De are a close second though (more like a tie really).


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

I think the Plague Marines would pretty bad. Becoming a Plague Bearer would suck.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Necron, DE and Chaos strike me as the worst. 


In most other scenarios, there`s a quick way out.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Gotta say I wouldn't fancy being captured by the DE all too much. Too many pointy things :no:


----------



## V ANoMaLy V (Jun 21, 2011)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> At first I would go with the Dark Eldar as the worst, but on second thought being a captive of the Emperor's Children would be the worst of the worst. While the Dark Eldar enjoy torturing you with tools of pain, Emperor's Children would be ripping you a new asshole while doing the same... but on meth.


Hilarious :laugh: Well as for me, i also personally wouldnt want to be captured by chaos either, pretty much on rhe same side lines as rems. At least with other races you will eventually die eventually, even if it is after rediculous torture by that of DE. However with chaos the torture never ends; you die from torture and lose your soul which result in eternal torture. At least with the others " only in death does duty end".

Anymore takers?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Think you might have posted the same thing once or twice again.......


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow man, double posting to the extreme :laugh:


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Absolute, absolute worst would being used as a sacrifice for Chaos. There goes your eternal soul, likely to suffer for all of eternity. A plaything for warp beings probably forever (literally, maybe. Your soul could have been lost before the universe existed (linear time? Eat shit, love the warp). Bad, bad, bad.

Next would be the Dark Eldar. Those guys have perfected torture. They'll keep you alive for months, if not years if your screams are particularly sweet.

After that, everything else is just brutal, but usually short. The Inquisition apparently has some fine "fleshsmiths" so they might be some distant third.

Of course Tau would be the best to be captured by, generally.


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

Compared to the others, I would go with the Tyranids. A quick death.


----------



## V ANoMaLy V (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol my connection is so bad from ipod touch so i had no idea, i thoughtit hadnt gone through XP

Sorry!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Top three choices of "OH GOD NO"

1. Dark Eldar. This is mandatory. The only potential upside is somehow becoming the archetypical prisoner who survives all that's thrown at them till I become a deranged maniac, ripping two space elf's heads off before being gunned down.

2. Necrons. Flayed One practice dummy? NONO

3. Chaos- specifically Slaanesh since it probably involves a dildo made of broken glass before your soul is inevitably shoved into Slaanesh's anatomical business. Whichever it has at the time. Ugh. 

I'll surrender to the space communists any day and quite happily at that.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tebok said:


> Compared to the others, I would go with the Tyranids. A quick death.


Unless you have the extreme misfortune to be captured by a malanthrope. That would rival DE for epic painfulness. :wacko:


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Eldar would be the best to be captured by. If they had wanted you dead, then they would have just assassinated you, which means that all they want is information. That means maybe a few seconds of intense pain as they invade your mind and take the information before annihilating the rest and leaving you a vegetable, then killing you. Most painless way out of all of them. 

But DE is definatly worse than chaos, dont worry about your immortal soul, humans dont retain conciousness after death, besides, it is speculated that when humans die, most of their souls dont actually go to the emperor but are consumed by chaos anyways.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

V ANoMaLy V said:


> Hilarious :laugh: Well as for me, i also personally wouldnt want to be captured by chaos either, pretty much on rhe same side lines as rems. At least with other races you will eventually die eventually, even if it is after rediculous torture by that of DE. However with chaos the torture never ends; you die from torture and lose your soul which result in eternal torture. At least with the others " only in death does duty end".
> 
> Anymore takers?





hailene said:


> Absolute, absolute worst would being used as a sacrifice for Chaos. There goes your eternal soul, likely to suffer for all of eternity. A plaything for warp beings probably forever (literally, maybe. Your soul could have been lost before the universe existed (linear time? Eat shit, love the warp). Bad, bad, bad.
> 
> 
> Of course Tau would be the best to be captured by, generally.


Actually a lot of people speculate that when you die your soul does go to teh warp, but, unless you were some extremely potent psyker or something, you wouldn't even make a ripple in its currents. Basically, you would just dissapate instantly so I'm not sure if you would be damned in a sense.


----------



## tau112 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd say if you were taken captive by Necrons there are two things they will do to you:
1- Kill you
2- Turn you into a Pariah after all they are humans 
But I'd be rather taken captive by Tau and The Haemonculi The Tau would be nice and let you join them and you are less equal to them, The Haemonculi would turn you into a wrack or a Grotesque (but that happens if you insult them) but that would be quite painless because some DE turn themselves into a wrack if they have nothing to loose.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

For a start I want some of what you're smoking if you think it's possible to end up in the 40k universe. For the fluff, gotta be anything slaanesh or DE related, but then none of them are particularly pleasant. I mean, it's not called grimdark for nothing.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

tau112 said:


> I'd say if you were taken captive by Necrons there are two things they will do to you:
> 2- Turn you into a Pariah after all they are humans


Yeah, but you gotta be a blank for them to do that. And only one out of every billion people are blanks.

You feeling lucky?


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm surprised the Inquisition is so neglected. Those guys can be pretty nasty themselves when they need to be, especially if they think that you know something useful. 

Not taken prisoner so to speak, but I would hate to be drafted as a potential Grey Knight aspirant. 666 Rights that would break 'normal' space marines. Yeah, I think I'll pass on that one.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> I'm surprised the Inquisition is so neglected. Those guys can be pretty nasty themselves when they need to be, especially if they think that you know something useful.
> 
> Not taken prisoner so to speak, but I would hate to be drafted as a potential Grey Knight aspirant. 666 Rights that would break 'normal' space marines. Yeah, I think I'll pass on that one.


Yeah but that will be all you remember they wipe your mind.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Yeah but that will be all you remember they wipe your mind.


Doesn't really help while it's still happening.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Being captured by the Emperor children doesn't mean death. They do get converts by capturing people like Miriael Sabathiel. She seems to be having fun right now.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> Being captured by the Emperor children doesn't mean death. They do get converts by capturing people like Miriael Sabathiel. She seems to be having fun right now.


And if you don't break and give into them pounding you a new hole you go through that until you die and then your soul goes through the same thing for eternity.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

locustgate said:


> And if you don't break and give into them pounding you a new hole you go through that until you die and then your soul goes through the same thing for eternity.


I'm just saying at least you have the option. Dark Eldar not the same story.


----------



## Daemon Child (Apr 12, 2011)

Chaos is the worst especially when it come to the Iron warriors they take slaves and turn them into new recruits such as women who are pregnant the Iron warriors take the unborn child out of the womb and implant the new recruit who grows and takes the victims body as his own


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Naturally I would want to avoid Slaanesh and the Dark Eldar but either way you are screwed. The Inquisition are masters of torture and interrogation. I agree with Chompy Bits that they should get more credit. Just because you get mind-scrubbed or turned into a toilet servitor doesn't mean it's any better. You could still get tortured for years in some hidden super duper secret they can't find us special station thing out in the middle of bum-**** space. If you get in the hands of a Phaenonite or Xanthite you should except plenty of Chaos related fun. Either way I'd prefer to go the "Do you want to live forever?" route and go out in a blaze of epic glory.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

tau112 said:


> But I'd be rather taken captive by Tau and The Haemonculi The Tau would be nice and let you join them and you are less equal to them, The Haemonculi would turn you into a wrack or a Grotesque (but that happens if you insult them) but that would be quite painless because some DE turn themselves into a wrack if they have nothing to loose.


Err... You are up to speed with the Haemonculi, right? Perhaps it's just me, but I think being turned into a lobotomized torture machine probably isn't that much better than being part of the countless torture fodder the whackjobs need to chew through on a daily basis.


----------



## tau112 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah that is a down fall yet it is less painful than a Archon's torture.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

I think the Dark Eldar would be worse, You could live for years where they pull off little pieces of you per day all the while drinking in your dying soul. There is also being a slave for Dark Eldar where you live out your short life working for the worst of the worst.


----------

